# Are You Ready For This ? Region readies for nasty nor’easter



## kwflatbed

With forecasters warning that Friday's blizzard could make travel "nearly impossible" - blasting into the weekend to dump up to 2 feet of snow - city and state officials are keeping a wary eye on the developing winter hazard, while transportation officials are putting thousands of plows on notice.
"The thing that everybody is keeping their eye on is the timing," said MassDOT spokesman Michael Verseckes, adding that forecasts show the nor'easter being in "full swing" by early afternoon on Friday. To prepare, state officials have at the ready several hundred of their own trucks and north of 4,000 private vehicles that can respond within 75 minutes.
"If it is half as bad as it's forecast to be, we're of the mind that's it going to be significant," Verseckes said. "We're certainly not going to call the bluff of any of the meteorologists or forecasters."

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2013/02/region_readies_nasty_nor’easter


----------



## kwflatbed

*'Historic' Blizzard forecast Friday in Massachusetts*

*Blizzard predicted to pound Massachusetts, flood coast*

UPDATED 5:38 PM EST Feb 07, 2013

The storm will make travel "nearly impossible" on the roads, as it also threatens the coast with flooding and hurricane-force wind gusts. The National Weather Service warned of 5-foot drifts from the storm.
Storm Team 5 meteorologist Harvey Leonard calls the storm "a classic blizzard for Boston and southern New England."
Gov. Deval Patrick told non-essential state employees to work from home and urged private employers to do the same.
Patrick told drivers to be off the highways by noon. The MBTA and Commuter Rail were suspending service at 3:30 p.m. Friday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/weather/-Historic-Blizzard-forecast-Friday-in-Massachusetts/-/9850416/18416088/-/s4cvp6z/-/index.html#ixzz2KFxDKMdL


----------



## Guest

Guys I lived through the 78 deal, be prepared, I suggest anyone working tomorow pack a go bag with so extra supplies. Be safe good luck.


----------



## MaDuce

Can't wait to take the normally 1.5 hour drive to drill Saturday morning.


----------



## Goose

MaDuce said:


> Can't wait to take the normally 1.5 hour drive to drill Saturday morning.


That sucks. If they aren't cancelling, it might be worth calling around to hotels and explaining your situation to the manager and see if you can find a place nearby, or stay at a buddies house.


----------



## Hush

Heading to North Conway at 2300 tomorrow....fun times.


----------



## cc3915

OCKS said:


> Guys I lived through the 78 deal, be prepared, I suggest anyone working tomorow pack a go bag with so extra supplies. Be safe good luck.


I worked it too. Had a ball, but will sit this one out with plenty of provisions. Work safe folks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush

cc3915 said:


> I worked it too. Had a ball, but will sit this one out with plenty of provisions. Work safe folks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hey! Long time, no see!


----------



## cc3915

Thanks. Dealing with the "incidious desease. Feeling better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerbob

Going to be working this one right in the middle of it. Will be such a joyous experience.........drips with sarcasm. Going to be packing a fairly extensive stuck in the snow bag equipped with extra hot chocolate and 10 year old Newsweek Magazines (the printed issues).


----------



## Guest

I wonder how many times I am going to be saying "You made me get out of my car in this crap, yeah you are getting a ticket"


----------



## kwflatbed

Good seeing you pop in John, keep strong my friend.

I drove from PA to MA in a TT in 78 then plowed and rescued in Hull for three days
with only a couple of cat naps, but like cc I am going to sit this one out.


----------



## officerbob

corsair, for me to make a MV stop tomorrow it would take three disney characters kidnapping a smurf.


----------



## Bloodhound

Gonna be working 1600-0800, can't wait.


----------



## kwflatbed

Off to work hopefully we are going to shut down at noon.


----------



## Hush

0700 after brief flurries, no snow in woburn, roads above freezing.


----------



## Tuna

Grabbed a case of Sam and a big bag of in shell peanuts yesterday. I'm all set for this shit.


----------



## lofu

Maybe it's the youngin in me but I can't wait. Working 0000-0800 and hopefully turn that into a day shift. We'll have front row seats tonight.


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## Mr Scribbles

Oh Boy, what a time to be out sick-went to the doc yeaterday who said "No Way" on going back until Monday. Got logs for the fire and a nice bottle of bourbon. As long as the power doesn't go out I'm all set. Mrs Scribbles even got the kids to pomise they'll shovel! Plenty of ammo in case of looting or zombie apocalypse, phones all charged, flashlights handy, supples are in, let it snow let it snow, let it snow. For you guys working-be careful, be firemen tonight (respond from base) even the POS' won't be out in this crap! Stay safe-we don't need any RIP's from a storm, we have enoug dangers...


----------



## cc3915

lofu said:


> Maybe it's the youngin in me but I can't wait. Working 0000-0800 and hopefully turn that into a day shift. We'll have front row seats tonight.


Used to love working the blizzards. Have fun and stay safe.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Johnny Law

cc3915 said:


> Used to love working the blizzards. Have fun and stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Holy cow, welcome back CC, I was getting worried about you!


----------



## Johnny Law

Mr Scribbles said:


> Oh Boy, what a time to be out sick-went to the doc yeaterday who said "No Way" on going back until Monday..


Who did you see, Dr. Winteroff? I did, and he said the same thing.


----------



## Guest

officerbob said:


> corsair, for me to make a MV stop tomorrow it would take three disney characters kidnapping a smurf.


I am not planning on making any either but there is always the snow princess/prince/douche that is going to end up upside down on a ditch and I will have revenge via pen


----------



## 7costanza

Be safe out there boys n girls.


----------



## LGriffin

The boss is sick but he's wrapped tight and won't use sick time...ever.
He had a vac day scheduled for today but all time off was canceled.

We're maintaining because it's all we'll hear about all weekend if he pulls into the driveway tonight and compacts evil tire tracks "that will freeze on the driveway."


----------



## CPT Chaos

Pack a lunch, extra socks, plenty of water and a change of clothes. It's going to be a "Big One".

Stay Alert, Stay Alive!

And also Stay Safe!


----------



## Guest

Traffic ban after 4pm.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Rock

On my way in at 1500. I have my bag packed and plenty of water. My plan is to find a nice over pass to hang out under and play fireman. I might even bust out the boot covers and hat condom! Stay safe everyone. Just remember, there's no rush to get to any call tonight. You get there when you get there.


----------



## kwflatbed

Gov Patrick orders all cars off roads by 4

The governor has declared a state of emergency in the Bay State and has ordered all cars off the roads by 4 p.m. as a mammoth storm marches across the border from Connecticut, on target to hit metro Boston area within the next couple of hours.
Between lunchtime and the evening commute is when the snow intensity will get "really bad," particularly along the I-95 corridor, said National Weather Service meteorologist Benjamin Sipprell, with whiteout conditions and wind gusts of around 40 mph to 50 mph expected.
These conditions will continue from 5 p.m. to about 8 a.m. tomorrow. At times, snow will most likely fall at a rate of two to three inches an hour, with total accumulation in the range of 24 to 30 inches for the Hub, Sipprell said.

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2013/02/gov_patrick_orders_all_cars_roads_4


----------



## Rock

Does he have the right to "Order" all cars off the roads?? Yes it's common sense and a good idea to do so but "Order"?


----------



## Guest

Rock said:


> Does he have the right to "Order" all cars off the roads?? Yes it's common sense and a good idea to do so but "Order"?


Apparently he signed an executive order, punishable by up to a year in jail and $500 fine.
Hasn't been done since '78.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Hush

Fuck you Urkel, I have places to be...


----------



## lofu

Anybody have a Ch. and Sec.?


----------



## Hush




----------



## kwflatbed

*YOU WILL DO WHAT I SAY
AND LIKE IT*


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Maybe it's the youngin in me but I can't wait. Working 0000-0800 and hopefully turn that into a day shift. We'll have front row seats tonight.


I have the feeling that I'll be involuntarily joining you for the 0000-0800 shift, and may be sleeping at 1 Sea Street for the 0800-1600 shift.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Anybody have a Ch. and Sec.?





> _I, Deval L. Patrick, Governor of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, pursuant to the power provided by Chapter 639 of the Acts of 1950 do hereby issue the following order:_
> There shall be a ban on motor vehicle travel beginning at 4:00 PM today and continuing until further notice. This travel ban shall not apply to the following: public safety vehicles and public safety workers, including contract personnel, public works vehicles and public works workers, including contract personnel; government officials conducting official business, utility company vehicles and utility workers; healthcare workers who must travel to and from work in order to provide essential health services; news media, travel necessary to maintain and deliver critical private sector services such as energy, fuel supplies and delivery, financial systems and the delivery of critical commodities, travel to support business operations that provide critical services to the public, including gasoline stations, food stores and hardware stores. Given this 8th day of February in the year of our Lord two thousand and thirteen at 12:15PM.
> DEVAL L. PATRICK, GOVERNOR
> Commonwealth of Massachusetts





> Chapter 639, Acts of 1950 - "Civil Defense Act"
> § 8. Executive Orders, General Regulations, and Written Instructions of Governor; Violations; Penalties
> The governor may exercise any power, authority or discretion conferred on him by any provision of this act, either under actual proclamation of a state of emergency as provided in section five or in reasonable anticipation thereof and preparation therefor by the issuance or promulgation of executive orders or general regulations, or by instructions to such person or such department or agency of the commonwealth, including the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency, or of any political subdivision thereof, as he may direct by a writing signed by the governor and filed in the office of the state secretary. Any department, agency or person so directed shall act in conformity with any regulations prescribed by the governor for its or his conduct.
> Whoever violates any provision of any such executive order or general regualtion issued or promulgated by the governor, for the violation of which no other penalty is provided by law, shall be punished by imprisonment of not more than one year, or by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars, or both.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wow, the gov overreaching a little? Wtf.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Just because I hate him so much, maybe i'll go out for a ride, and if I get stopped, flash the tin and say I'm heading in for a detail or some such...Hey Deval kiss my ass!!!


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Wow, the gov overreaching a little? Wtf.


Know what, I'm fine with it. This has the potential to me an enormous mess. Last thing we need is DMVs all over the highways and biways fucking up snow removal.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RZero

I want him to get snowed in, try to order up a pizza, and then be like.....'Oh snap.'

And for reference:


----------



## Rock

I'm trying to think of how much of an asshole you would have to be to get locked up for this...

Someone please do it.


----------



## frapmpd24

lofu said:


> Anybody have a Ch. and Sec.?


From my research... feel free to read it on your own and form your own opinion

The first chapter/section, S31, § 7 appears to be the Governor's authority during a state of emergency to issue a variety of orders; S31, § 7(e) is specific to transportation. S31, § 8 appears to be the enforcement statute relative to executive orders, violations, and penalties. Again, very well thought out by the legislature: _"imprisonment for not more than one year, or by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars, or both."_ It's a misdomeanor with no statutory right of arrest. From my reading, it's a typical Massachusetts statute with no teeth. Summons and let them keep driving.

Where's the authority to tow? What if the vehicle is better equiped in the snow than the cruiser your driving? Driving during a blizzard or snow isn't exactly a breach of the peace (albiet not that bright under the circumstances). Certainly wouldn't want to have the person on the side of the road and wait out the storm (what the order is designed to prevent in the first place)? Is Tim "Hurry Murray" considered exempt and, if so, should Deval issue an order banning him from the roads, as he seems to be the biggest hazard (Dukes of Hazard, that is) in such storms. Discussion? Thoughts?

As a practical matter, if a such a complaint for this were to end up at the local district court, the clerks office would come to a stand still because the chapter and section wouldn't be in the computer, the clerks would be bent out of shape for bring such a charge and wasting time, etc... (I had a clerk question why I charged lady at a half-way house for A&B on the residential supervisor because she should "expect to be assaulted" when they take the job. Oh? They consent to A&B as terms of their employment?) Practically, this wouldn't make it too far in most courts I would say, IMHO.

*Deval's Order:*

By His Excellency 
DEVAL L. PATRICK 
GOVERNOR 
TIMOTHY P. MURRAY 
LIEUTENANT GOVERNOR 
EXECUTIVE ORDER NO 543 
MOTOR VEHICLE TRAVEL BAN 

I, Deval L. Patrick, Governor of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, pursuant to the power provided by Chapter 639 of the Acts of 1950 do hereby issue the following order: 

There shall be a ban on motor vehicle travel beginning at 4:00 PM today and continuing until further notice. This travel ban shall not apply to the following: 

- public safety vehicles and public safety workers, including contract personnel 
- public works vehicles and public works workers, including contract personnel; government officials conducting official business 
 - utility company vehicles and utility workers 
- healthcare workers who must travel to and from work in order to provide essential health services 
 - news media 
 - travel necessary to maintain and deliver critical private sector services such as energy, fuel supplies and delivery, financial systems and the delivery of critical commodities 
 - travel to support business operations that provide critical services to the public, including gasoline stations, food stores and hardware stores 

Given this 8th day of February in the year of our Lord two thousand and thirteen at 12:15PM. 

DEVAL L. PATRICK, GOVERNOR 
Commonwealth of Massachusetts

*S31, § 7 - Additional Powers of Governor During State of Emergency.*
SPECIAL LAWS TITLE III CIVIL DEFENSE, MILITARY AFFAIRS AND VETERANS
Chapter S31 Civil Defense Act (Acts 1950, Ch. 639)

During the effective period of so much of this act as is contingent upon the declaration of a state of emergency as hereinbefore set forth, the governor, in addition to any other authority vested in him by law, shall have and may exercise any and all authority over persons and property, necessary or expedient for meeting said state of emergency, which the general court in the exercise of its constitutional authority may confer upon him as supreme executive magistrate of the commonwealth and commander-in-chief of the military forces thereof, and specifically, but without limiting the generality of the foregoing, the governor shall have and may exercise such authority relative to any or all of the following:--

 *(a)* Health or safety of inmates of all institutions.
*(b)* Maintenance, extension or interconnection of services of public utility or public-service companies, including public utility services owned or operated by the commonwealth or any political subdivision thereof.
*(c)* Policing, protection or preservation of all property, public or private, by the owner or person in control thereof, or otherwise.
*(d)* Manufacture, sale, possession, use or ownership of (1) fireworks or explosives, or articles in simulation thereof; (2) means or devices of communication other than those exclusively regulated by federal authorities; (3) articles or objects (including birds and animals) capable of use for the giving of aid or information to the enemy or for the destruction of life or property.
*(e)* Transportation or travel on Sundays or week-days by aircraft, watercraft, vehicle or otherwise, including the use of registration plates, signs or markers thereon.
*(f)* Labor, business or work on Sundays or legal holidays.
*(g)* Assemblages, parades or pedestrian travel, in order to protect the physical safety of persons or property.
*(h)* Public records and the inspection thereof.
*(i)* Regulation of the business of insurance and protection of the interests of holders of insurance policies and contracts and of beneficiaries thereunder and of the interest of the public in connection therewith.
*(j)* Vocational or other educational facilities supported in whole or in part by public funds, in order to extend the benefits or availability thereof.
*(k)* The suspension of the operation of any statute, rule or regulation which affects the employment of persons within the commonwealth when, and at such times as such suspension becomes necessary in the opinion of the governor to remove any interference, delay or obstruction in connection with the production, processing or transportation of materials which are related to the prosecution of war or which are necessary because of the existence of a state of emergency.
*(l)* Regulation of the manner and method of purchasing or contracting for supplies, equipment or other property or personal or other services, and of contracting for or carrying out public works, for the commonwealth or any of its agencies or political subdivisions, including therein housing authorities.
*(m)* Receipt, handling or allocation of money, supplies, equipment or material granted, loaned or allocated by the federal government to the commonwealth or any of its agencies or political subdivisions.
** Protection of depositors in banks, and maintenance of the banking structure of the commonwealth.
*(o)* Variance of the terms and conditions of licenses, permits or certificates of registration issued by the commonwealth or any of its agencies or political subdivisions.
*(p)* Regulating the sale of articles of food and household articles.
*(q)* Modification or variation in the classifications established under sections forty-five to fifty, inclusive, of chapter thirty of the General Laws and sections forty-eight to fifty-six, inclusive, of chapter thirty-five of the General Laws.

*S31, § 8. Executive Orders, General Regulations, and Written Instructions of Governor; Violations; Penalties.*SPECIAL LAWS TITLE III CIVIL DEFENSE, MILITARY AFFAIRS AND VETERANS
Chapter S31 Civil Defense Act (Acts 1950, Ch. 639

The governor may exercise any power, authority or discretion conferred on him by any provision of this act, either under an actual proclamation of a state of emergency as provided in section five or in reasonable anticipation thereof and preparation therefor, by the issuance or promulgation of executive orders or general regulations, or by instructions to such person or such department or agency of the commonwealth, including the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency, or of any political subdivision thereof, as he may direct by a writing signed by the governor and filed in the office of the state secretary. Any department, agency or person so directed shall act in conformity with any regulations prescribed by the governor for its or his conduct.

Whoever violates any provision of any such executive order or general regulation issued or promulgated by the governor, for the violation of which no other penalty is provided by law, shall be punished by imprisonment for not more than one year, or by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars, or both.
.
(Disclaimer: Not to be construed as legal advice, its publically available on the Mass.gov to Google and read on your own while the snow flies.)


----------



## GARDA

right.as.rain said:


> Traffic ban after 4pm.


Enforced by MSP Imperial Walker (as seen below):


----------



## Hush

Coworkers are already being trailed on the way home. Ill see y'all on the roads in an hour heading for the free north. Friend dispatching in NH called, in disbelief that there is a driving ban. Laughed and asked when I was moving up.


----------



## Tuna

Just signed off. Roads weren't too bad, Very little traffic other than plows. No DD's open so I came home.


----------



## LGriffin

Hush said:


> Coworkers are already being trailed on the way home. Ill see y'all on the roads in an hour heading for the free north. Friend dispatching in NH called, in disbelief that there is a driving ban. Laughed and asked when I was moving up.


DeVille actually got re-elected so he knows that his low information constituents are too stupid to drive.


----------



## MaDuce

GARDA said:


> Enforced by MSP Imperial Walker (as seen below):
> 
> View attachment 2016


Don't see the markings are you sure it isn't a Imperial Whacker?


----------



## frapmpd24

It could be worse folks, it could be worse. Pray for the people of Southern California and their recent brush with Mother Nature this past month:

http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/weather/jimmy-kimmel-roasts-la-for-cold-weather-reactions/vnWzz/


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> I have the feeling that I'll be involuntarily joining you for the 0000-0800 shift, and may be sleeping at 1 Sea Street for the 0800-1600 shift.


Watch out for the bed bugs.


----------



## LA Copper

frapmpd24 said:


> It could be worse folks, it could be worse. Pray for the people of Southern California and their recent brush with Mother Nature this past month:
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/weather/jimmy-kimmel-roasts-la-for-cold-weather-reactions/vnWzz/


And we appreciate your prayers. Between the "frigid cold temps" and the crazy bad guy on the loose, it's a dangerous place to live out here!

Good luck to you guys in this big storm. I'm off tonight and have been watching the storm on the Weather Channel in between the local news about our crazy bad guy. Be careful out there.


----------



## Hush

Left Woburn at 1945, made it 130 miles to North Conway by 2300. Stopped to dig one person out. Roads weren't horrible, wind blew most of the snow off. Nice to be out seemingly alone, over an hour without seeing another car or plow.


----------



## Code 3

Quincy is without power altogether. Saw on 7news. Be safe out there!


----------



## Guest

Code 3 said:


> Quincy is without power altogether. Saw on 7news. Be safe out there!


I hope all the QPD guys are doing alright (and everyone else out there).

Maybe we'll get some feedback about the new MSP sleds, see if the change was worth it.

With wireless tethering on my cell phone and a DC/AC inverter to power my laptop, I think I'll be spending the night in my car if I lose power. It's 2013 - I'm not going to be cold and off the grid if I can help it.

Knock on wood, but I very very very rarely loose power. While I live on a tiny dead-end, it's off probably one of the most main roads in my town, and there's a hospital on that street. I imagine they keep this area well fed and well serviced in the electrical department.


----------



## Guest

I just got home....what a shit show.

Quincy has no power, and absolute whiteout conditions. At one point I had to stop, get out of the cruiser, and walk over to a business to see what part of Washington Street I was on. Some neighborhoods by the water were evacuated with our military surplus Humvee's and brought to an emergency shelter at Quincy High School.

The town where I live has power, but the plowing sucks. I NEVER would have gotten home without 4-wheel drive.


----------



## screamineagle

working til 6 am, debating whether or not to try the hour commute home or get a room for the day, gotta be back in for 6 tonight.


----------



## Tuna

Just caught a quick 4 heading back out in a bit. Guess I ought to shovel out the 4 foot drift almost over the furnace vent.


----------



## Guest

Get a room.


----------



## MaDuce

Holy crap this is going to be a tricky if not impossible drive to drill.....should have gotten snow tires.


----------



## zm88

Cant even get outside. No one showed up to relieve my 3-11 staff so i awoke to a dozen calls and text messages asking when i was coming in to relive them. Total shitshow


----------



## Guest

MaDuce said:


> Holy crap this is going to be a tricky if not impossible drive to drill.....should have gotten snow tires.


They're STILL having it???

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## MaDuce

right.as.rain said:


> They're STILL having it???
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Yup it's about a 86 mile drive west for me in a grand marquis. Moving back here from Florida was a mistake.


----------



## Dan Stark

MaDuce said:


> Yup it's about a 86 mile drive west for me in a grand marquis. Moving back here from Florida was a mistake.


That should be fun.


----------



## Hush

Goggles made a difference for the wind. Kind of eerie not being able to see anything but the tracks in front of you...and hoping you they don't lead you off a cliff. Areas with ambient light, gave 100 yard visibility with just the parking lights on. Headlights reduced that to 20 yards.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

And its going to be 80 here today


----------



## LGriffin

PBC FL Cop said:


> And its going to be 80 here today


 For the love of God, Man!!!

My snowblower shit the bed right out of the gate.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

LGriffin said:


> For the love of God, Man!!!
> 
> My snowblower shit the bed right out of the gate.


Sorry


----------



## USM C-2

Sunny and 65 here. About to leave for the biggest basketball game of the season, USM vs. Memphis. Sellout crowd, massive traffic headaches. 

Still I'll have it easier than lots of you. Talked to family in Mass. They have no power since last night but hope to get it back soon. Stay warm, stay safe!


----------



## Guest

Roads this way are in amazingly good condition. Plows worked hard, and the sun peeking out has the slush melting to wet pavement on the busier roads. I never lost power, which is a miracle. 

I hope everyone who's stuck at work is doing alright.


----------



## kwflatbed

LECSniper said:


> UNSAT


 You should have stopped here for coffee the pot was on.


----------



## CPT Chaos

LGriffin said:


> For the love of God, Man!!!
> 
> My snowblower shit the bed right out of the gate.


Same here! Going old school with the shovel!


----------



## Guest

CPT Chaos said:


> Same here! Going old school with the shovel!


I hadn't started mine in over a year (no snow last winter), and it started on the first pull.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> I hadn't started mine in over a year (no snow last winter), and it started on the first pull.


My plug in starter got it going and after I was done I parked the snowblower in the sun to defrost. Upon that happening, the started decided to die, but the pull cord still worked.


----------



## RZero

Quincy still without power. Crazy snow totals all over the state. Last night on the Pike coming home I couldn't see headlights in any direction other than my own for a couple stretches. Three accidents, mostly minor.


----------



## screamineagle

Got a hotel room with a coworker today, didnt even try to make the hour ride south. My wife said the plow pile at the end of the drive way was over 5 1/2 feet tall and I never would have made it through it.


----------



## Guest

screamineagle said:


> Got a hotel room with a coworker today, didnt even try to make the hour ride south.


How hot was she? Pics, please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## screamineagle

I can neither confirm nor deny that she looks EXACTLY like Diora Baird.
( you guys need to find your own pics).


----------



## Code 3

screamineagle said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that she looks EXACTLY like Diora Baird.
> ( you guys need to find your own pics).


If it was lt. Diana Lopez from Tucson please share photos 

Delta, caught wind of a report last night someone was running around houghs neck with 'assault rifle' in grey fatigues. True?

I just got done 26hrs straight. Few hours on a cot in the station. Possibly worst storm I've ever seen. If you didnt know the town, there was absolutely no way you'd have any clue what area you were in. Gusts over 80mph. Thought dispatch was going for a ride through the air. Especially with the old construction  headed home on 495 some asshat flew by at roughly 80. Not one spec of pavement showing yet. People amaze me.


----------



## Guest

Code 3 said:


> Delta, caught wind of a report last night someone was running around houghs neck with 'assault rifle' in grey fatigues. True?


Yes sir, confirmed by the FF's at the Hough's Neck Station.


----------



## pahapoika

lights back on for the south shore ! 

guess the "driving ban" worked. mostly plows with only a few cars last night.

driving around in the dark with white out conditions was definitely hairy at times.

3-11 guys were happy to see their relief show up.


----------



## Code 3

pahapoika said:


> lights back on for the south shore !
> 
> guess the "driving ban" worked. mostly plows with only a few cars last night.
> 
> driving around in the dark with white out conditions was definitely hairy at times.
> 
> 3-11 guys were happy to see their relief show up.


I have to agree on the driving ban. Helped immensely. However, generated a shitload of meatwhistles calling immediately after governor announcement. "So, am i allowed to drive like if I need to, I need milk, my boyfriend needs a ride home, I work at dunks til 7pm" etc etc. Some were classic. Best one was someone called for a 'clearance and to be put on the list' because a friend told her we made exemptions for people that called ahead of time


----------



## lofu

Code 3 said:


> If it was lt. Diana Lopez from Tucson please share photos
> 
> Delta, caught wind of a report last night someone was running around houghs neck with 'assault rifle' in grey fatigues. True?
> 
> I just got done 26hrs straight. Few hours on a cot in the station. Possibly worst storm I've ever seen. If you didnt know the town, there was absolutely no way you'd have any clue what area you were in. Gusts over 80mph. Thought dispatch was going for a ride through the air. Especially with the old construction  headed home on 495 some asshat flew by at roughly 80. Not one spec of pavement showing yet. People amaze me.


Turned out to be an idiot kid with a air rife walking to his buddies house.


----------



## Code 3

lofu said:


> Turned out to be an idiot kid with a air rife walking to his buddies house.


Ha moron


----------



## RZero

Code 3 said:


> I have to agree on the driving ban. Helped immensely. However, generated a shitload of meatwhistles calling immediately after governor announcement. "So, am i allowed to drive like if I need to, I need milk, my boyfriend needs a ride home, I work at dunks til 7pm" etc etc. Some were classic. Best one was someone called for a 'clearance and to be put on the list' because a friend told her we made exemptions for people that called ahead of time


Don't forget all the calls from people *demanding* to drive on the roads to go to the Bon Jovi concert at Mohegan Sun because, well, they paid a lot of money for their tickets, dammit.


----------



## Hush

lofu said:


> Turned out to be an idiot kid with a air rife walking to his buddies house.


He didn't kill his father first too, did he?


----------



## Guest

RZero said:


> Don't forget all the calls from people *demanding* to drive on the roads to go to the Bon Jovi concert at Mohegan Sun because, well, they paid a lot of money for their tickets, dammit.


Wasn't it a free concert?


----------



## kwflatbed

Well the 70 year old (me) finaly finished shoveling out my driveway and did
not have to call for the emt's. Now sitting down with a large JD over ice.


----------



## Guest

I cleared my driveway/walkway the morning after the storm, but I just got plowed-in for the third time. Now I'm procrastinating going out to clear it again, because I wrenched my back shoveling the walkway (elevated = can't use the snowblower).


----------



## RZero

GMass said:


> Wasn't it a free concert?


The show got postponed but for people already there or stuck at the casino they said eff it (since it was already set to go) and played anyway. The paid concert has been rescheduled to Oct I think.


----------



## Code 3

Delta784 said:


> I cleared my driveway/walkway the morning after the storm, but I just got plowed-in for the third time. Now I'm procrastinating going out to clear it again, because I wrenched my back shoveling the walkway (elevated = can't use the snowblower).


Just finished mine. Shoveled roof, rear porch which is too freakin big. Then cleaned out snowmobile trailer on side lawn. Plus the jackass people who plow my street don't know what push it back for upcoming storms means. Mailbox was 15 feet plus from edge of snowbank in road.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> After working all night, I had to plow my own road so I could plow my driveway. The last time the plow was by my house was before I left my house 4 hours early to go in the night before


My street wasn't plowed for hours when I got home at 1:30am on Saturday morning. There is no way in hell I would have made it home without 4-wheel drive.


----------



## kwflatbed

Dam just what I needed another 3 inches to shovel.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Worked round the clock for this one. spent one night in house. Just think this was only a fraction of what our brothers in blue had to contend with for katrina and sandy for that matter.
Don't know how they did it..


----------

